# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Attaching a ledger board to a C-Purlin frame

## Triodz

Hi All, 
I have an existing bungalow that was built with a steel C-Purlin frame and Colorbond cladding. The steel is not especially thick. It's extremely similar to this stuff. 
I want to add a covered deck. The deck portion will be freestanding, but am pretty sure I need the top of the covering to have the ledger board attached to the building.  
Firstly, am I right in thinking this? If not, I can just make it freestanding and run the rafters close enough to the bungalow to add some flashing. This would make my life very easy! 
If I am right however, what kind of screws or bolts would I use to attach it? In a timber situation, a dynabolt would do the trick, but I don't think that would work in this situation. 
Any suggestions from any brainiacs out there?

----------

